
Scientists debate risks of accelerated testing due to vaccine enhancement - devy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-vaccines-insight/as-pressure-for-coronavirus-vaccine-mounts-scientists-debate-risks-of-accelerated-testing-idUSKBN20Y1GZ
======
forkexec
Remember what happened with the 1976 swine flu outbreak and the rushed vaccine
that killed an elevated numbers of people from GBS (death or permanent
paralysis).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1976_swine_flu_outbreak](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1976_swine_flu_outbreak)

